# How many hours do you have on your skidsteer?????



## AmesLandscaping

I have been plowing this season with skidsteers....I have been renting....Looking at buying this year.... What I have learned is if you have a high lift machine... they will work you to death cleaning and loading trucks... machines like bobcat 873's, s250, s300.... case 70, 75, 85 ,90xt's and 430, 445, machines...... You can load big tandem dump trucks...I have been around the bobcat brand for some time...The s250 I have been running had 800 hrs on it...but had alot of boom play... the s300 has 3000hours was tight all the way around....felt the same power wise...just a little more power turning with a loaded bucket on the s-300 over the s-250 ... I prefer foot over hand controls but can run any of them.... The bobcats seems to drink more fuel than the case's.... all machines hold 21 to 24 gallons are should run 8hrs on a tank... bobcats seem to only get 6 or 7...and this is not running 100% at full throttle all the time... I am also considering the larger john deere machines.... from specs they seem to lift 6 to 12 inches higher than bobcat or case's.... I will have between $12,000 and $17,000 to spend in Oct of this year from grass cutting... I see machines from 300hrs to 7000hrs in this price range.... yeah lets go with a lower hr machine.. But really I did not see a huge difference from the low hr s-250 to the 3000hr s-300...... all the case were 500 to 1200 hr machines.... they all seemed the same... So tell me some info on your skid... thanks Alex from kansas city!


----------



## 04chevy2500

we have an bobcat s300 w 1359 hrs, bobcat 873 w 3657 hrs. and a john deere 332 w approx 600 hrs. 

i like the controls on the john deere. it doesnt require you to push as far forward and i think the cab is more comfortable. all 3 of these machines will load a ten wheeler or a tri-axle. you are correct about the deere lifting higher however. the deer is the most powerful by far then the 300 then the 873. the 2-speed in the deere also seems a little faster and more powerful. 

as always, make sure that you have dealer support in your area for whichever brand you choose.


----------



## snobgone

What other applications will you use it for? The bobcats kick butt, the 250 that had slop had most likely been abused. We rip the high flo s250, 873s, 773s, s300s and they all have been good to us. When we look for used, low hours, maintenance records, dealer support all come into play. It really comes down to preference.


----------



## erkoehler

We have almost 5500 hours on our new Holland.


----------



## AmesLandscaping

We do constrution demo work also.... I was layed off from my job this year of 17 years... I have been there since the day I got out of high school... I talked them into a bobcat for constrution rough in clean up and other demo work... They gave me a check and I bought a 773 G... brand new... had it for 2 years... made them a but load of money... then thru the company I started helping another company loading trucks on new house sites.... 773 would not load big tandem trucks... so this guy wanted me to help out and he paid good... so the boss said well see what they will give you.... in on trade for a bigger machine... well they gave us a great deal and I got a new 873 LOADED cab, heat, air.... I could then keep up with this guys 85xt's.... bobcat work was good till a few years ago.... then it just really came to a stop..... people did not want to spend the extra money for a machine a few guys vs 10 guys cleaning up rough in trash and tearing down buildings... so the 873 turned into a snow pusher...... over the last 2 years... I was one of the kings of clean up with all my dump trucks and trash triailers in the kansas city area....... so last fall the boss decides for taxes reason to trade the 873 in and get a new s-250 fully loaded...the 873 had like 1500hrs on it and they gave him $ 15,000 for it and he wrote a check for the difference on the new one... it has everything you could get... even the new sirus radio system.... his son has used it 4 times to push snow.... it sets now in a heated shop..... I don't even know the touch pad controls to start this unit....... I have been layed off for 6 months this go around... we did work for3 months this past summer.... I make about $45,000 there a year... this year I made $11,000 . I started there making $5.00 hr.in 92'/93'.. I make $20.00 ...........well did ... .... But for the last 5 years I have been cutting grass.... and other landscaping, land clearing jobs.... and started doing snow...... I made a good reputaion for the work I did in the past.... It's really hard to find a job with no college degree.... people ask for a resume.... I tell them I have been at the same job for 17years and they say yeah right... I did get a job at bnsf railways last year... but after 3 months of testing... going from 800, to 125 to 28... I was there #1 guy.... was supposed to start jan 3 of 09'.... dec 29 th on my bros b-day I get a call and said sorry... do to being color blind they had to let me go before i ever started.... I was applying for a in shop mech job... and they new from day one I was color blind..... I was pissed!!!!!! I have applied at over 60 jobs in the last 6 months... NOTHING.... So I guess I might have to take a $8 to $12 hr job... and get 2x the grass cutting stuff... and a skid loader and start doing dirt and snow work with it.... If I get another job... I have enough people to still send a machine out and pay them $20 hr to run it and I put the rest away in the winter time...... It's tough out there now a days...... Sorry to drag that out so long...


----------



## snobgone

Rough one. There is opportunity in the green industry, the grass always grows and it always snows and good companies are looking for dedicated guys like you. And, the college degree doesnt matter so much, esp. if you are a great operator and hard worker. Good luck with that brother. I wonder if the ADA would like to hear your story about the dicrimination regarding your vision, that seems wrong. If you could perform the job, you
should have had it. Quick story to keep u positive, I started raking leaves for a guy right out of high school and thought it was a joke. He is now my partner and as we speak I have about 100 people out plowing and shoveling....never would have thought. Perserverance pays off is the point.


----------



## JaimeG

2002 Deere 260-1000 hours
2005 Deere 325-800 hours
2007 Deere 325-less than 200
2008 New Holland L180-less than 200


----------



## sidthss

'07 S-175: 275hrs
'09 S-175: 14.5hrs
'09 S-175: 55hrs
'09 S-175: 62hrs


----------



## Rat_Power_78

Got rid of a New Holland LS170 last year at 2600 hours. Bobcat S250 that replaced it is at around 350. If you think a tank of fuel in 6 or 7 hours pushing snow is bad, I burn through a tank in around 4 hours or so doing dirt work/grading. The bobcat is a decent machine with relatively good visibility for the size, but I prefer New Holland. The arms sit lower on the NH allowing better side visibility, and they seem to have more leg room.


----------



## obenauf

Check it out

*1998 Case 1840 Skid Steer, Serial# jaf0288769 (2,918 hrs) *
This Auction Ends - Friday, February 12 - 10:00 am CST

http://www.obenaufauctionsonline.com/cgi-bin/mndetails.cgi?obenauf44


----------



## buckwheat_la

im going to speak up for Case, i LOVE my Cases, very tuff machines. 40xt Case 1698hrs, 1840 Case, 4980hrs, and i know some guys that have Cases houred into the 10 000hrs!!!


----------



## rob_cook2001

My S300 is getting up there in hours.... about 310.... LOL
Robert


----------



## SMLCAT

CAT 252 about 475 hours on it..


----------



## hndswthtshdws

John Deere 325, hand controls, with about 500 hours on it. Used in our poultry ban and for random farm work. Like it alot. Highlift is awesome for stacking (manure in our case, but still), 2 speed is fantastic for long pushes, everything is tight. Dislikes are the manual controls. After a few hours you start feeling your wrists. Would probably not be an issue with foot controls (but I hate JD skid foot controls) or with electro over hydraulic controls.


----------



## AmesLandscaping

snobgone;995571 said:


> Rough one. There is opportunity in the green industry, the grass always grows and it always snows and good companies are looking for dedicated guys like you. And, the college degree doesnt matter so much, esp. if you are a great operator and hard worker. Good luck with that brother. I wonder if the ADA would like to hear your story about the dicrimination regarding your vision, that seems wrong. If you could perform the job, you
> should have had it. Quick story to keep u positive, I started raking leaves for a guy right out of high school and thought it was a joke. He is now my partner and as we speak I have about 100 people out plowing and shoveling....never would have thought. Perserverance pays off is the point.


Thank you !!!!!


----------



## AmesLandscaping

Rat_Power_78;995639 said:


> Got rid of a New Holland LS170 last year at 2600 hours. Bobcat S250 that replaced it is at around 350. If you think a tank of fuel in 6 or 7 hours pushing snow is bad, I burn through a tank in around 4 hours or so doing dirt work/grading. The bobcat is a decent machine with relatively good visibility for the size, but I prefer New Holland. The arms sit lower on the NH allowing better side visibility, and they seem to have more leg room.


Now I do know that they made a change in S-250's about 2 years ago... the engine fan now is activated now by a thermostat.and by a hyd motor.... it does not run directly anymore... reason where to 1 be better on fuel and another was noise I was told...my rentals I have had 1 of each... and the newer s-250 does do a little better on fuel... and is quieter for sure


----------



## dieseld

2003 JD 250-700hrs. Fantastic machine.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

S300 Gold Package 2005 has approx 1600 hours.


----------



## jomama45

1998 763 w/ 2300 hrs.
2007 S250 w/ 800 hrs.
2002 S250 w/ 4500 hrs. when I traded it in Dec. 2006.

I burn almost exactly 2 gallons of fuel per hour pushing in 2 speed at WFO with the 250. I just got done plowing for the better part of 2 days with it and put 22 hrs on the meter. There is some idle/warm up time in there, but I only used about 35 gallons of fuel. The tank is supposedly 20 gallons. If you can't make it 8 hrs. on a full tank, it may have a Duetz? Or just disregard the fuel light for the first hour or 2, it comes on fairly early. The older 250 I listed had the Duetz, I can't seem to recall how it was on fuel because I never plowed with it, but I can tell you that it smoked terribly compared to any of the Kubota's I've used. It was actually the main reason I bought a new one, I couldn't let the Duetz run in the shop for more than 30 seconds w/o smoking the whole shop out. The little Kubota in teh 763 could probably run all day in the shop & pollute less than a torpedo heater.

As for the slop, I can't remember much anymore, but I think I recall noticing alot less slop in the new 250 coming from the old one. If it's just the main bucket pivot that has the slop, I wouldn't worry about it. They designed a ton of play in there, just grease it heavy.


----------



## Mark13

04chevy2500;995486 said:


> i like the controls on the john deere. it doesnt require you to push as far forward and i think the cab is more comfortable. all 3 of these machines will load a ten wheeler or a tri-axle. you are correct about the deere lifting higher however. the deer is the most powerful by far then the 300 then the 873. the 2-speed in the deere also seems a little faster and more powerful.
> 
> as always, make sure that you have dealer support in your area for whichever brand you choose.


x2 on both comments.

I've run a Bobcat S330 and a Deere 332, both doing the exact same work in the same conditions. If I had to pick one, I'd be in a Deere. Just wish the Deere had a radio like the Bobcat did. 

The farm I work at has a Bobcat S185, around 1900hrs on it.
The Deere 332 is sometimes around, about 130hrs on it.  (and its 3+yrs old)


----------



## rob_cook2001

My 08 S 300 burns about 1.7gph in snow ( I usually run 2350-2400 rpm) and about 2.2gph in dirt running WFO.
I am very happy with the fuel consumption.


----------



## AmesLandscaping

So when we are talking power... is the john deere machine in the bigger size have that much more than the others.... I have never run a john deere.... I have ran 873's s250, s300.. and some of the case machines.... Most people act like a case xt's like 85's 90's & 95's will dig, lift, push more, dig more that a bobcat???? I never really did any digging with a case...when it came down to strait line travel the case's would walk away from a bobcat loaded or not.........


----------



## 04chevy2500

i have never run case but we have a deere 332 and a bobcat s300 which are comparable machines. the deere will out dig, push, whatever you need compared to the bobcat.


----------



## Humvee27

JD 250 - 500 hours
Bobcat 743 - 505 hours
JD Model 30 - 6000 hours (we've owned this for over 30 years) hourmeter finally quit....I think we've got our money out it....whatcha think?
SkatTrak - 1875 hours but the meter quit.....
The JD's seem to have the most power for their size....but I'm really liking the 743....


----------



## DGODGR

I have an '06 Bobcat A300. As of this morning the meter shows 2,005 hours.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well after this storm I am up to 339 hours lol. My average for two tanks of fuel over this weekend was 1.39gph :}
Robert


----------



## bike5200

My New Holland has 1671 hrs, changed the oil in it a few weekends ago. It took me 2-3 years to put 160 hrs on it.


----------



## Maxamillion67

I have a 2002 Caterpillar 242 Skid steer. When I bought it about a year ago it had 2750 hours on it, now it has about 2800 hours on it. I do not keep track of the fuel that it used per hour, because I have a bulk tank at home and fill it up when it gets to a half a tank.


----------



## Snowdog22

about a month ago we used my 2001 773 Bobcat to haul snow out. Never shut off for 15 hours and only burned about 30 gallon. 1 1/2 tanks Hour meter shows 1455 as of this morning


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Rat_Power_78;995639 said:


> Got rid of a New Holland LS170 last year at 2600 hours. Bobcat S250 that replaced it is at around 350. If you think a tank of fuel in 6 or 7 hours pushing snow is bad, I burn through a tank in around 4 hours or so doing dirt work/grading. The bobcat is a decent machine with relatively good visibility for the size, but I prefer New Holland. The arms sit lower on the NH allowing better side visibility, and they seem to have more leg room.


You should have that thing looked at. 4hrs to a tank pushing dirt and 6-7hrs pushing snow? Something is wrong with it. Even 4gph would be horrible but you would get 5hrs out of it. Your fuel consumption is twice what it should be.


----------



## snocrete

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1010564 said:


> You should have that thing looked at. 4hrs to a tank pushing dirt and 6-7hrs pushing snow? Something is wrong with it. Even 4gph would be horrible but you would get 5hrs out of it. Your fuel consumption is twice what it should be.


Totally agree. Something is definitely not right.


----------



## DODGEing

2000 case 1845c with 3600+hrs burning about 1 1/2- 2 GPH pushing snow.


----------



## justinzich

2009 S205 252 hours as of today. I haven't watched that closely, but I think I am burning about 2gph on average running straight #1 I think i use a little less fuel running the snow blower, which surprised me, but then again you just crawl along and don't use the arms or bog the engine much.


----------



## the snowman

I have a 1850 case and it burns 5 quarts of fuel an hour.


----------



## the snowman

Sorry I ment a 1840 case that burns 5 quarts per hour


----------



## justinzich

Just checked closer the other day, 20 degrees F. Running #1 burned 2.1 gallons/hour running a mix of blower and bucket.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

25.4 lol, had the 2010 deere 319D for almost 3 weeks now and one storm.

Will have less than 50 by summers end still though since we use the tractors mainly.


----------



## kcress31

Unfortunately we have only 27 hrs on our 2010 A 300 Bobcat. It's been a slow winter........


----------



## AmesLandscaping

Thank you everybody for there info... I have been reading up on machine specs.... big machines... it's really hard to beat a deere... with power, flow, break out force, lifting, the way the boom arms lay down and being able to see all the way around you is great.... Like I said I am a faithfull "Bobcat" operator..But actually buying my first machine with my own money might make me buy a different brand!!!


----------



## prostk2

2003 LS-180 3110 hrs. Note: Even with flawless maint. the machine is starting to nickel and dime. never mind the almost 8k bill for repairs and leaks from a little over a year ago. Good luck with your purchase and I hope you enjoy your new loader. When do you think you will purchase the new toy?


----------



## AmesLandscaping

prostk2;1021478 said:


> 2003 LS-180 3110 hrs. Note: Even with flawless maint. the machine is starting to nickel and dime. never mind the almost 8k bill for repairs and leaks from a little over a year ago. Good luck with your purchase and I hope you enjoy your new loader. When do you think you will purchase the new toy?


Whats been happening with your ls180? why the $$$$$$ spending?

Well here's my deal...LONG!!.... My reg job that I have been at since the day I got out of high school is dead.. I have been there 17 years... I have been doing testing here in Kansas city and passed it for a job at The GM fairfax plant... I have a drug test next week... So hopefully I get on soon... Grass cutting starts next week... I do $17,000 to $20,000 a year... 26 properties... by myself a few days a week... I really don't push it hard... I use to have help... but the last few years my grass money went from fun money to pay the bills money... So with a reg job again I think it would be late fall......for a new machine.... here's my other option.... I run a mud racing company's in kansas city, "stompers 4x4" we put on mud runs.... well Idecided to stop racing for a while... still put shows on... I sold my stuff to my brother... but he is still trying to come up with the cash... I had a all aftermarket 565ci chevy race engine... 900hp 800 tq... built by a high end nhra drag racer engine builder.. He is well known... I have $15,000 in the engine... I really want my brother to have this stuff... But I am NOT just going to give it to him... I told him to just get me 2 450 racer atvs for me and the family for the sand dunes... he has yet still to come thru on this.... He's getting a really good deal... I had over $20,000 in the race truck.....So if he can't come up with what I want by the middle of the summer.. I will have the gone thru, freshened up, only has about 25 runs on it, but just for the sake of it.. then try and sell it out right for like $10,000 to $12,000 and then buy and machine with that money and grass cutting money.....

What I have learned is that a large machine that will load tandem trucks or push boxes... will always be worked non stop.. smaller machines like bobcat 763's, 773s, s150, s175, s185... will do lots of clean up etc.....

So my thoughts are buy 1 newer large machine...s250/s300 or older 873.... or a deere 270 or 280 or 328,330,332... or a ls180 or ls190 or case 75,85,95xt's or 435,445,465....

or buy 2 older smaller units...bobcat 763,773,s150, s160, s175,s185, deere 240, 250, 317...case 70xt , 430,440..............ls 160 ls170.........

or go super big for just push box... gelh 7810/mustang version .... bobcat 963

bobcat 963 seem to be cheap... really to big for anything but just loading or pushing... but anytime I have ever seen a 963 load... they are slow... cycle times seem super slow from loading bucket, turning, lifting boom dumping lowering boom, turning back into pile..

I also look at it from this view... how much will 1 large machine make a event vs 2 smaller machines make.....I would like to buy stuff with cabs and heat... Most people in kc pay anywhere from $15.00 to $20.00 hr...for you to run there machine
..... sometimes you get the cheaper amount if you will take a machine with heat and cab... others get more per hr for a non cab/heat machine...

I can always find good operators to work and pay them $20.00 hr... or I will work if I am not at work at night or ??? .... So what do you all think... 1 large machine or 2 smaller machines


----------



## Gutter Runner

I own a 2004 John Deere 270 Two speed with cab, heat, air and radio. 2340 hrs. It's a great machine. I wish I could work it nonstop.


----------



## merrimacmill

My case 85xt has 3100 hours on it and she just keeps asking for more.


----------



## LoneCowboy

In my experience (and there are certainly outliers) most skid steers are pretty well done by 4000 hours.
You can see this from all the SS's for sale at the 2000 hour mark, all the big companies feel that maintenance overcomes the value of the machine at that point. But it doesn't mean it won't last a good 2000 more hours. Just that it's going to take more money to get it there.

Remember, guys to work on SS's are expensive. They are a pain to work on and everything is compact. (and parts aint' cheap), and when it blows up on site, you're boned for getting it loaded. You need to drag it onto a trailer.

I wouldn't even think of looking at buying a SS with over 2000 hours on it. But I expect my SS to get over 2000 hours on it (hopefully, knock on wood).

Do not even look at ex-concrete machines. Running a breaker KILLS them. (you'll see)


----------



## LoneCowboy

Oh
Many companies are hurting bad and way over extended.
Prices were WAY down last winter, if you had cash or the ability to do a deal.
They came back up some this summer, but I expect they'll go back down.

There is a LOT of inventory out there and it's going to get worse. hold out for a nice machine. In the long run it will be cheaper even if it costs just a little more initially.


----------



## buckwheat_la

I think that if a machine is well taken care of 8000-10000hrs is realistic. Seen many machine with those type of hours


----------



## merrimacmill

buckwheat_la;1067297 said:


> I think that if a machine is well taken care of 8000-10000hrs is realistic. Seen many machine with those type of hours


I can't imagine buying one with that many hours on it. But I've seen many Case's with 8500 or so hours on them for sale well over 10 grand.. Apparently someone bought them.

That is why I bought both my Kubota M7040's new. Because I only use them for snow, therefore I only put about 150 to 200 hours on them a year. At that rate I should have them well beyond 10 years. I think hoses will start cracking and stuff from age before the machine is at 2000 hours.


----------



## LoneCowboy

buckwheat_la;1067297 said:


> I think that if a machine is well taken care of 8000-10000hrs is realistic. Seen many machine with those type of hours


a skidsteer?????????????? 45 to 75hp or so????????????
whachoutalkingaboutwillis?????

Rarely if ever do I see them get that high.
A 100hp+ tractor, sure, lots of them, but smaller machines don't last as long and SS's take a lot of abuse and hard work.


----------



## buckwheat_la

I know of two in my immediate area that I well take some pics of


----------



## jomama45

LoneCowboy;1067047 said:


> Do not even look at ex-concrete machines. Running a breaker KILLS them. (you'll see)


I couldn't agree more, and I'm a concrete contractor! 

Breakers are certainly tough on the machines, as well as tearing out concrete with forks or bucket, etc... Demo companies generally turn out some rough machines as well.



buckwheat_la;1067297 said:


> I think that if a machine is well taken care of 8000-10000hrs is realistic. Seen many machine with those type of hours


I'd say more the "rarity" than "realistic". I don't doubt the machines exist, but I can hardly believe they would make for a good business purchase.


----------



## LoneCowboy

jomama45;1067412 said:


> I'd say more the "rarity" than "realistic". I don't doubt the machines exist, but I can hardly believe they would make for a good business purchase.


exactly what I'm trying to say.
not that they don't exist, but I certainly ain't PAYING for one.

I'm not sure I'd take one if I was paid for it.


----------



## snocrete

buckwheat_la;1067369 said:


> I know of two in my immediate area that I well take some pics of


They must be Bobcat


----------

